# Gorgeous little 'Simba'.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

We've had this little mite a few days now. He was acquired (off a mate!) by the son of someone I used to work with & he was keeping the baby at his sisters house. The cage they'd got him in was totally inadequate, so basically I persuaded the sister to let me take him & gave her some money for her brother to get the kit out of a bad situation. They'd got him in an old wire chinchilla cage - outside. It was wrapped in polythene held down by a sheet of wood. I couldn't leave him there.

Anyway I been trying so hard not to let my heart rule my head - but its not easy because he is so adorable & looks so vulnerable - and my hubby is hopeless!

We already have 2 males, I don't think another male added to the mix is a good idea. I don't want to disrupt our happy little clan and we don't want this little fella to be a lonely ferret. I've been popping Loki in with him for company because she is so gentle, but she doesn't appreciate being pounced on by a boisterous kit. I really think the most sensible thing would be to take him over to Prospect ferret rescue - my hubby says no. He says we'll have to get another kit if we cant integrate him. Any advice much appreciated. (any ideas of his age? When hes play biting there is no power behind his bite)

Here he is @DT.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Omg! He is shamazing, well done you noushka saving the Poor Little Soul ' how people can be so absolutely stupid cruel evil ignorant call it what you like is beyond me.
Anyway I just want to steal him Terry's nipped out but will be showing him pictures as soon as he gets back

Just to add he looks like he's got a jumper on there oh and by the way he looks top heavy, I hope he grows into his head


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

PS I bet the poor little mite thinks he's arrived in heaven landing at your house
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Aww bless him! Looks like he's going to be a lovely big boy when he grows into his head & feet... Couldn't possibly guess at age, though he's definitely not a "baby" baby at least.

I believe @Frolicking Ferrets has some little 'uns looking for a good home at the moment. Just saying, y'know!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> Omg! He is shamazing, well done you noushka saving the Poor Little Soul ' how people can be so absolutely stupid cruel evil ignorant call it what you like is beyond me.
> Anyway I just want to steal him Terry's nipped out but will be showing him pictures as soon as he gets back
> 
> Just to add he looks like he's got a jumper on there oh and by the way he looks top heavy, I hope he grows into his head


:Hilarious I hope he grows into his head too:Hilarious I told you it was big for his body - its bigger than both my adult females already He is shamazingly gorgeous though



DT said:


> PS I bet the poor little mite thinks he's arrived in heaven landing at your house
> Xxxxxxx


Thank you Sue xxxxx. Its definitely a zillions times better then were he was living thats for sure. Where he came from originally, i do not know. I'm lying low for fear the lad wants him back


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Babyshoes said:


> Aww bless him! Looks like he's going to be a lovely big boy when he grows into his head & feet... Couldn't possibly guess at age, though he's definitely not a "baby" baby at least.
> 
> I believe @Frolicking Ferrets has some little 'uns looking for a good home at the moment. Just saying, y'know!


Yes he has got massive feet to go with his massive head! lol But the pics make him appear bigger than he actually is, he is quite small really. I was already tempted by FF stunning babies  Think they're all boys though, is 4 boys a good idea? Not sure 3 boys is. What a dilemma.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor little mite, what a great little face, thank heavens you got him out of there and safe at chez Noush Ferret hotel
Be nice if you could keep him but if you cant due to problems fitting in with the ones you have, and you do have to pass him on to ferret rescue you still at least have done your best for him and he is going to be a lot better off and will eventually find a really good home. So don't beat yourself up if he doesn't end up staying you have put him on a safe and good path at least.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

He looks to be about the same age as my albino kits, 9 weeks old but he could be 10 or 11 weeks. If he's still got kit fluff on his body and adult hair on mostly his head then he's between 8 and 12 weeks old.
And I do have one jill kit availible too, I just haven't advertised her yet because I know she'd sell straight away because of her colour. She's a chocolate/dark sandy like Willow but with more warmth to her colour and less white flecks in her darker points, very cheeky girl,very excitable and bouncy lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

May I have my daily fix of simba cuteness please noush
Umpteen pictures should suffice zxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Poor little mite, what a great little face, thank heavens you got him out of there and safe at chez Noush Ferret hotel
> Be nice if you could keep him but if you cant due to problems fitting in with the ones you have, and you do have to pass him on to ferret rescue you still at least have done your best for him and he is going to be a lot better off and will eventually find a really good home. So don't beat yourself up if he doesn't end up staying you have put him on a safe and good path at least.


I do love that face, hes got these squinty little eyes that don't miss a thing! lol He is so cute. His character is fantastic too. My hubby has plans for another enclosure June, so it looks like he is here to stay. I tried to be sensible but my OH hasn't helped one bit! lol



Frolicking Ferrets said:


> He looks to be about the same age as my albino kits, 9 weeks old but he could be 10 or 11 weeks. If he's still got kit fluff on his body and adult hair on mostly his head then he's between 8 and 12 weeks old.
> And I do have one jill kit availible too, I just haven't advertised her yet because I know she'd sell straight away because of her colour. She's a chocolate/dark sandy like Willow but with more warmth to her colour and less white flecks in her darker points, very cheeky girl,very excitable and bouncy lol


Thank you FF. I was worried he was too young. He's not as advanced as Cub & Jet were when we got them. Even though Jet was teeny she had a BIG bite  And those two were 12 weeks old when we got them if my memory serves me right. As for the offer of your baby, we would love her FF, thank you so much. We feel so sad when we have to leave him alone. It was really windy the other night & I know he frightened, he was hiding in his box. We hate to think hes lonely. Do you think it may be possible to introduce 2 more ferrets to our established group? Or are we best having two groups FF?



DT said:


> May I have my daily fix of simba cuteness please noush
> Umpteen pictures should suffice zxx


I'll see what I can do xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

what a cutie


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> I do love that face, hes got these squinty little eyes that don't miss a thing! lol He is so cute. His character is fantastic too. My hubby has plans for another enclosure June, so it looks like he is here to stay. I tried to be sensible but my OH hasn't helped one bit! lol
> 
> Thank you FF. I was worried he was too young. He's not as advanced as Cub & Jet were when we got them. Even though Jet was teeny she had a BIG bite  And those two were 12 weeks old when we got them if my memory serves me right. As for the offer of your baby, we would love her FF, thank you so much. We feel so sad when we have to leave him alone. It was really windy the other night & I know he frightened, he was hiding in his box. We hate to think hes lonely. Do you think it may be possible to introduce 2 more ferrets to our established group? Or are we best having two groups FF?
> 
> I'll see what I can do xx


Suppose they are like Sibes a bit when you get to several you do think whats one more Certainly addictive little critters just like Sibes. I had a feeling though that he probably wouldn't be going anywhere. Your like me once you have got attached job done


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> what a cutie


He is Thank you AL x



Sled dog hotel said:


> Suppose they are like Sibes a bit when you get to several you do think whats one more Certainly addictive little critters just like Sibes. I had a feeling though that he probably wouldn't be going anywhere. Your like me once you have got attached job done


Not half lol This has always been my trouble, I get too attached. Its why I/we could never contemplate breeding another litter of Sibes - its so hard letting go when you love them so much. And these ferrets win your heart like Sibes do. I think you need ferrets back in your life June


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh my, how cute is he? He's got a mischievous little face :Joyful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> Oh my, how cute is he? He's got a mischievous little face :Joyful


And he's as mischievous as he looks Millie


----------

